# Prepare for Extreme Cheesiness (Video)



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

I recorded fossil running on her wheel and decided to play around with my lame video compositing skills. :lol: I was not intending to make this a lame sonic the hedgehog joke but here it is. :lol: She is so cute though.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I LOVED IT! 
Great special effects. I did really laugh out loud! I loved the rings. I REALLY loved the wheel camera action you got around 3 minutes. I can't believe she's so easy going on the wheel with you watching! I'm so jealous.
I'm totally going to have to bookmark that. I know I'm going to want to watch it again!
Great job!!


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

That was great!!!! I was thinking to myself "that would be funny if there were rings that the hedgie could get" ... And then there was!!! Lol great video! I wish I could get one of Bobo wheeling... He let's me watch, but he is one of those hedgies that only come out when its dark and the tiniest speck of light makes him go back to his igloo lol


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

That was AWESOME!!! I laughed out loud!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
The rings to earn mealies!!! OMG!!!


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Great video! So cute.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Love it  watched it 3 times now lol


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Totally my new favourite video haha. Annabelle will only run if it's pitch black and the minute I get up to stare at her she huffs and runs away to hide :roll:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I loved it more the 2nd time! I thought it was so cute when you put the little hearts all around her. And this time - I noticed the "smoke" going behind her! :lol: Awesome! - she really is going fast enough!
Edited to add - if I send you home movies, can you make them interesting for me!? :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful video!


----------



## mollyluv (Mar 28, 2011)

lol that was funny i watch so many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh my god that is so cute!  She is seriously motoring on her wheel! (I really thought the video was sped up for the first few seconds.)

Every once and a while Liam will come out in the evening before it's pitch dark in the room. I can watch him wheel from the comfort of the couch, but if I get up and move over to his cage he immediately stops and stares at me like "NOW you've done it." And gets off and huffs back to his igloo. :lol:


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

PJM said:


> I loved it more the 2nd time! I thought it was so cute when you put the little hearts all around her. And this time - I noticed the "smoke" going behind her! :lol: Awesome! - she really is going fast enough!
> Edited to add - if I send you home movies, can you make them interesting for me!? :lol:


I would love to do this for you, but I am pretty busy with school at the moment. I can let you know when I am less busy. 

Thanks for watching everyone.  I hope to do more stuff like this in the future as soon as I can find some time.


----------

